# Spiral scroll saw blades with pegs



## rojomada (23 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to UKWorkshop, so hopefully I'm doing this correctly.
Does anyone know where I can obtain 5" spiral scroll saw blades with pegs on the ends. I've looked everywhere I can think of without success. Thanks, Rojomada.


----------



## Mike M (23 Jan 2012)

There are no spirals with pegs. The way spirals are made it is impossible to put pegs in them.
FD Mike


----------



## rojomada (24 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that Mike. You've confirmed my fears. Now I've set myself a challenge to adapt a pegless one!!


----------



## davethesax (17 Feb 2012)

Hello jojomada. Only just seen your post. 
Have you looked at Draper Blade Clamp Holder Set that make it possible to fit pinless blades to pin some blade machines, available on Amazon?
First check they will fit your saw.
Regards, David


----------



## Fiddler (17 Feb 2012)

davethesax":tz91cx2l said:


> ..... Have you looked at Draper Blade Clamp Holder Set that make it possible to fit pinless blades to pin some blade machines, available on Amazon?
> First check they will fit your saw.
> Regards, David



Ooh, I'm off to look at that myself!

They look interesting and are easily available, has anyone tried the Draper Blade Clamp Holder Set. Be interested to know how they fit the machine or even see pics of them fitted.


----------



## rojomada (17 Feb 2012)

Dave,
What a star!! I'm going to look at that straight away. Many thanks. Rojomada


----------



## Mike M (18 Feb 2012)

The spiral blades are made from regular blades and they are to small to put pins in them.
FD Mike


----------



## Leo (28 Feb 2012)

I guess I was lucky, my cheapo fret saw came with these in the kit, they just hook over the end of the arm. No probs. work great!!!!!


----------

